# Sip 01928 variable speed scroll saw 16"



## journeyman (18 Jan 2013)

Hi all, sorry I haven't posted for some time due to one thing and another including some ill health probs. However I am much better now and need to get back at the saw. The problem is my old saw has given up the ghost and, as it is one of the cheaper east European models, I can't get spares. I have only a maximum of £200 to spend on a saw. However I have been looking at the Sip 01928 16" variable speed saw. On their website they have it on offer for £133, reduced from £247 RRP. Has anyone got this saw and if so, is this the bargain it appears to be? All the spec looks ok but it doesn't mention if it accepsts plain blades, which is a "must have" I hope someone out there can help or even steer me towards a good saw for my £200.
Thanks Mick


----------



## bassethound (18 Jan 2013)

Hi Journeyman, i have got the sip one and i find it very nice to use, i got mine from Toolstation although i have not done that much scrolling yet, i manage to use plain end blades so the answer to your question is yes although i found it a bit of a fiddle but once sorted out it worked a treat i am still fiddling with the blade connecters and i was thinking about trying the olson adapters dunno if they would work with the sip tho, i do think its a good price for the sip machine though.

regards Ted


----------



## journeyman (18 Jan 2013)

Thanks Ted. I think for the price it seems like a good deal and I will probably go for it. The fact that there are spares available too is an advantage. There are blade clamping problems with even the top level saws, and I have an engineering background so I should be able to come up with some kind of solution.
Thanks Mick


----------

